# A european country with balls



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

THREE CHEERS FOR DENMARK

If you remember, Denmark was the country whose newspapers published the cartoons making fun of the Prophet Muhammad. All hell broke loose, and Muslims the world over rioted over the cartoons. Boycotts and general mayhem ensued. Denmark stood their ground. So with that as a backdrop, how has Denmark's policy toward Islamic terrorism been affected?

Not one bit. You see, Denmark has troops in Iraq...530 to be exact. Not a lot, but hey...it's a small country. I'm sure they're doing something very important. In an interview with the Washington Times, Danish Prime Minister Anders Fogh Rasmussen said the situation with the Muhammad cartoons "strengthened our resolve for the long haul" and the troops would stay. "It is clearly our intention to stay in Iraq as long as we are requested by the Iraqi government, as long as our presence is based on a U.N. mandate, and as long as we believe we can make a positive difference on the ground." How about that? :beer:

Finally...a European government that isn't giving into to the political correctness when it comes to Islamic terrorism. They have seen firsthand who the enemy is and what the followers of radical Islam are capable of. Despite the overwhelming unpopularity of the war in Iraq, they're not giving in.

So, if you can find one, hug a Dane. Not a great dane, though. A person.

Maybe a tall blond one :wink: You get the idea.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't mess with...Denmark. Hmmm...doesn't have quite the same ring.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

These people have fought off the Atlantic Ocean and won so they can do the impossible. The people of Devil's Lake can learn from their resolve. I would take a 103 pounder with some spunk over a no guts heavyweight any day. We appreciate their support.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

AMEN! :beer:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Now your talkin, I'm a Dane.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Racer66,are you really a Dane or are you just looking for some huggen.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

nope, we got wood chippers and we know how to use them.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> Screw political correctness, let's just start using the "N" word again. Wait, I'd probably be stabbed where I live. I guess you guys don't have to worry about that over in ND eh?


No T3, your idea is better lets all just stick our tails between our legs because we scared to hurt anyones feelings while they fly planes into our buildings.Yea I'd have to say screw political correctness for now.As far as the "N" word goes it has nothing to do with the subject.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> Boondocks, I think you'll agree, terrorism has nothing to do with political correctness. But then again, I will retract my statement, since how many (?) were killed in the riots following the publishing of those cartoons?


And you think thats just fine don't you? but you don't believe in the death penalty, but you are PRO CHOICE! Your one really mixed up kid.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

before t3 gets this 2 out of hand, I would just love to see more European countries follow suit with Denmarck :beer:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> Boondocks, I think you'll agree, terrorism has nothing to do with political correctness.


Actually it kinda does,political correctness is hindering the war on terror in these ways-they have a problem with racial profiling,overseas wiretapping,and secureing the borders.I also thought the whole Abu Ghraib prison incident was blown out of proportion.So they humiliated them a tad big deal.


----------

